# "48" 8N Ford Funk



## riwalp (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone out there with an 8N Ford with the Funk conversion. Maybe we could communicate and help each other with problems, parts and other. Rick


----------



## funk8n (Dec 26, 2014)

Have any pics of your Funk?


----------



## riwalp (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank, I made that post three years ago. Thought know one else owned a Funk. Mine had a cast oil pan and power steering.


----------



## funk8n (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice looking tractor. Ours has the OHV 6. I wish it had power steering. It does have the Sherman combination tranny. We started taking it apart today for a repaint.


----------



## riwalp (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, the OHV was more rare than the flathead. Here are some pic's of the PS. I was told the my Funk was used to pull Bombers in MT. and the USAF probably fabed the PS. Looks like a 50's pump and resiv. but don't recognize the port. valve on the colume .I'll try some pic's


----------

